# 22" oder 24" Monitor :(



## kiwi (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde.

Ich brauche mal wieder Eure Hilfe, um genauer zu sein, ein paar Ratschläge.

Dann fang ich mal ja? 

Zur Zeit habe ich 2 Monitore. Einen 19" Hyundai L90D+ TFT (Ruhe! Der ist toll, egal was Ihr sagt ) und einen alten CRT Monitor den ich ab und zu nutze wenn ich nicht genug Platz habe für Photoshop oder den CnC 3 Worldeditor und Programmiergedöns...ihr wisst schon, da mangelt es ja manchmal an Platz.
Also ich bin kein Hardcoregamingcskiddi. Spiele hin und wieder nach der Arbeit CnC 3 oder Crysis und so (wenn mal Zeit da ist, spiel ich gerne ^^), programmiere, bastel mit Photoshop....DVDs hin und wieder, wenn ich welche da hab. Achja, bald auch Sacred 2...wenn ich nach der Arbeit denn genug Zeit finde 

Jetzt möchte ich mindestens den CRT in die Tonn....in Rente schicken. Der nervt mich tooootal.

Aber die Frage dabei ist, hole ich mir einen teuren 22" Monitor von Eizo (oder so? da könnt ihr mich ja auch noch beraten ^^) oder einen normalen 24" Monitor?
Woran habe ich mehr Freude?

btw: Ich habe natürlich einige andere Threads gelesen, darunter z.B.   *24-Zöller TFT für weniger als 600?*. Aber der hat mich auch nur noch weiter verwirrt.

Mal ganz allgemein gefragt? Lohnt sich ein 24" TFT wenn ich eine 8800 GTX habe? Oder kann ich Crysis und Co. dann schon ganz vergessen?
Zur Zeit läufts ja auf 1280x1024 auf very high komplett flüssig. Dass kann ich bei 1920x1200 wohl vergessen oder?

Naja sollte es ein 24" TFT werden dachte ich an den Hyundai W241D
-> Hyundai W241D *Sammelthread* - Forum de Luxx
-> PRAD | Hersteller Monitore

Im oben genannten Thread mit den 22 Seiten wird gesagt, der Hyundai W241D habe "nur" ein PVA Panel, auf Prad.de und auf Hyundaiq.de wird der Monitor allerdings mit S-PVA angegeben. Macht ihn das nun besser? Oo

Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll *schnüff* Wie verprass ich mein Geld am sinnvollsten?

Natürlich denk ich jetzt größer ist schöner, aber braucht man das? Und viel wichtiger, schafft das meine 88GTX (768MB Speicher), das ist meine schlimmste Befürchtung 

PS: Soll ich meinen 19" TFT neben meinem kommenden 22" bzw. 24" TFT stehen lassen? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## exa (30. Juli 2008)

kiwi schrieb:


> Mal ganz allgemein gefragt? Lohnt sich ein 24" TFT wenn ich eine 8800 GTX habe? Oder kann ich Crysis und Co. dann schon ganz vergessen?
> Zur Zeit läufts ja auf 1280x1024 auf very high komplett flüssig. Dass kann ich bei 1920x1200 wohl vergessen oder?



erfasst^^

ich würd zum 24er greifen, beim proggen oder bei ps wirst du nie mehr was anderes wollen, nicht umsonst haben profis bei bildbearbeitung und so meist 30 zöller...


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Juli 2008)

Meist haben Leute mit Bildbearbeitung CRTs...jedoch würde ich auch zum 24" raten, da man bei einem 22" auch zu einem ebenso teuren (und evtl qualitativ hochwertigeren) 20" greifen, der die selbe max. Auflösung bietet


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir gerade einen 22'' gekauft. Ganz nett, aber 24'' ist halt besser. Musste mal gucken, wie die Preise so sind.


----------



## exa (30. Juli 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Meist haben Leute mit Bildbearbeitung CRTs...



nich mehr...


----------



## kiwi (30. Juli 2008)

Aha aha, will ich mehr Luxus nehm ich also 24", das klingt ja hier wie aus einem Munde.

Aber weiß jemand wie das mit dem Spielen ist? Reicht eine 8800 GTX noch zum Spielen bei der hohen Auflösung?
Ich habe da ja Bedenken.


----------



## exa (30. Juli 2008)

hohe auflösung muss nicht sein, der unterschied zw 1680x1050 vs 1920x1200 ist kaum erkennbar...

also spiel in 22er auflösung und den rest nativ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2008)

@exa
Was erzählst du hier wieder für einen Unsinn?!
Ich hatte mal einen 20" Widescreen, somit auch 1680x1050 und war damit garnicht zufrieden -> viel zu klein, der erste Gedanke beim Schirm war auch: 'das ist alles?!' 
Daneben hatte ich damals auch einen 20" unweit, der hat zwar 'nur' 1600x1200, das ist aber doch ein sehr großer Unterschied gewesen, gerade in der Höhe.
Und jetzt hab ich einen 24" Widescreen (eben den besagten Hyundai) und bin mit der Größe soweit zufrieden.
Du siehst also, 1920x1200 ist um einiges mehr als 1680x1050, wenn du was anderes behauptest, fehlt dir einfach der Vergleich!!!

PS: die letzten 3 Schirme die ich mir gekauft hab, waren alles spitzen Geräte, Philips 200P6IS (20" unweit), Philips 200W6CS (20W Wide) und Hyundai W241D (der 24" Wide)!!
Ich geb mich nicht mehr mit halben Sachen zufrieden, nachdem ich mich 3x an billig Schirmen geärgert hab (u.A. Philips 17C; 17" CRT mit 58kHz; den Acer (AL712d, AL1912sd, AL1916Csd)...

@kiwi
Schau dir auch nochmal den LG2600HP an, das ist ein 26" Schirm mit S-IPS Panel, das du durchaus in deine Überlegungen mit einfließen lassen solltest, eben weil das Panel noch 'nen Stückchen besser ist!
Insbesondere wenn du spielen möchtest.


----------



## Kadauz (30. Juli 2008)

Stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Ich mach auch das Gleiche wie, also Photpshop, bissl Programmieren und Arbeiten. Wenn Zeit dann spiele ich auch gerne mal. Ich ab mich für den 24"er enschieden, ohne es zu bereuen. Würd ich wieder kaufen.

Zum Thema Auflösung bei Spielen: Ich spiele mit nem Quad 2,4 Ghz und ner 8800GT Crysis auf 1920x1200 in High Details flüssig. Und Crysis ist sehr hungrig. Assassins Creed ebenso. Die aktuellen Spiele dürfte alle in voller Auflösung spielbar sein.

Nimm den 23"er oder, wenn wirklich wenig spielt den gleichen 19"er nochmal. Eignet sich am besten zum Arbeiten wie ich finde.


----------



## Dr.House (30. Juli 2008)

@ Kadauz

Zitat:
Zum Thema Auflösung bei Spielen: Ich spiele mit nem Quad 2,4 Ghz und ner 8800GT Crysis auf 1920x1200 in High Details flüssig. Und Crysis ist sehr hungrig. Assassins Creed ebenso. Die aktuellen Spiele dürfte alle in voller Auflösung spielbar sein.
 
Wie soll dass den gehen? Flüssig sind für dich 10-12 FPS ?
Das ist unmöglich !  Beweise will ich sehen ! Crysis Bench auf High !


----------



## exa (30. Juli 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @exa
> Was erzählst du hier wieder für einen Unsinn?!
> Ich hatte mal einen 20" Widescreen, somit auch 1680x1050 und war damit garnicht zufrieden -> viel zu klein, der erste Gedanke beim Schirm war auch: 'das ist alles?!'
> Daneben hatte ich damals auch einen 20" unweit, der hat zwar 'nur' 1600x1200, das ist aber doch ein sehr großer Unterschied gewesen, gerade in der Höhe.
> ...



du hast mich falsch verstanden denke ich... ich sage ja das er nen 24er nehmen soll, nur kann er mit 1920x1200 eben crysis vergessen, und deswegen soll er einfach die auflösung IN SPIELEN auf 1680x1050 AN SEINEM 24ER einstellen, damit er noch zoggn kann...


----------



## kiwi (31. Juli 2008)

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @kiwi
> Schau dir auch nochmal den LG2600HP an, das ist ein 26" Schirm mit S-IPS Panel, das du durchaus in deine Überlegungen mit einfließen lassen solltest, eben weil das Panel noch 'nen Stückchen besser ist!
> Insbesondere wenn du spielen möchtest.



Also ein 26" TFT ist dann doch zu viel des Guten. 24" würde mir durchaus reichen, mehr passt hier glaube ich auch gar nicht auf meinen Schreibtisch.

Auf der Arbeit heute habe ich leider etwas gaaaanz Dummes gemacht. Ich habe mir einen 24" Eizo angeguckt...inspiriert von Eurem (oben genannten) Thread. Dort wurden die ja so hoch gelobt.
Jetzt nach ein paar Tests usw hab ich mich in einen Eizo verguckt. Dummerweise erst danach den Preis gesehen.

Prad | Eizo S2431W -> 680 Euro
Der Preis kann sich sehen lassen *hüstel*

Mit dem Gedanken den Eizo zu nehmen spiele ich, weil ich ja wie gesagt oft am Computer programmiere, aber auch viel lese. Im Sammeltopic vom Hyundai w241d habe ich nun desöfteren davon gelesen, dass die Schrift unscharf sei. Das ist natürlich ganz doof 

Was haltet Ihr vom Eizo? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis? Scheinbar kann der Schrim von allem etwas. Super für DVDs, Office aber auch Spielen ohne Ghosting etc. Da soll der Hyundai ja auch stellenweise Probleme haben.

Das Ding is ja, dass der Monitor ne Zeit lang halten soll...und dann stellt sich die Frage, lieber gleich was Ordentliches, ober was fast Orgendliches (laut vielen Usern).

Ich bring mich auch immer in Situationen...tseee

//Link editiert


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Juli 2008)

HP LP2475w liest sich von den Daten her auch sehr verlockend, ist aber leider noch nicht wirklich lieferbar.


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Juli 2008)

Deswegen solltst dir ja den LG anschauen, in der Revision B ists so ziemlich das beste was man für 550€ bekommen kann.
Der von Adrenalize erwähnte HP Schirm ist auch eine Empfehlung wert, eben wegen des S-IPS Panels, das auch der LG hat...


----------



## kiwi (31. Juli 2008)

26" ist nichts für mich.
Gibts von LG auch einen guten 24" TFT?
Ich sehen, die haben da einige, aber habe noch nicht jeden durchgeguckt und Testberichte rausgesucht.

Den HP gibts ja auch noch nicht wirklich...weiß jemand ab wann?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (31. Juli 2008)

Ich werf mal den Samsung SyncMaster T240 bzw 260 in den Raum ... was taugen die so ?

Optisch machen sie beide viel her und preislich sind sie auch interessant.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. August 2008)

Öhm, hier gehts um anständige und hochwertige Schirme und du kommst mit dem TN Plünn an?!

Das ist in etwa so als wenn jemand fragt, was besser wäre, Toyota Auris, VW Golf oder Honda Civic - und dann kommt jemand mit 'nem Dacia bzw Skoda Fabia an...


----------



## mFuSE (1. August 2008)

kiwi schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr vom Eizo? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis? Scheinbar kann der Schrim von allem etwas. Super für DVDs, Office aber auch Spielen ohne Ghosting etc. Da soll der Hyundai ja auch stellenweise Probleme haben.




Meine Meinung zu Eizo? 
Eizo > all was gibt 




mFuSE schrieb:


> Adrenalize schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Der Aufpreis ist nicht ohne (Auchwenn schon lange nicht mehr so extrem wie früher :p) - aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden ob es sich lohnt (Werfe nur mal in 'n Raum - der PC steht unterm Schreibtisch, auf Monitor sehe ich die ganze Zeit )


Was mich damals umgehaun hat, dieser Forenbeitrag:
PRAD Forum | Eizo | Apple 20" Cinema Vs. Eizo S2110W (Prad.de User)



Zu den neuen Monitoren btw:
22 Zoll Widescreen Monitor gesucht - lookbeyond.de


*Stormbringer* ist auch hier in diesem Forum aktiv ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. August 2008)

Naja, das Apple Display ist ein typisches S-IPS Gerät, während der EIZO ein *VA ist.

Das weiß nicht ganz weiß ist, ist da normal, ebenso das die Kontraste einem nicht das Hirn wegbrennen, unterm Strich wirkt mein 200P6IS aber natürlicher, eben weil die Kontraste nicht soo groß sind.

Daher bin ich eher ein Fan von IPS Schirmen denn *VA...
Der Philips 200W6CS (8ms/P-MVA Version) fand ich nicht soo gut, selbst mit minimalstem Kontrast war er zu kontraststark, die ELektronik war hier wohl nicht sehr gut auf das *VA Panel abgestimmt...


----------



## Adrenalize (2. August 2008)

mFuSE schrieb:


> Was mich damals umgehaun hat, dieser Forenbeitrag:
> PRAD Forum | Eizo | Apple 20" Cinema Vs. Eizo S2110W (Prad.de User)


Pfui, wie unfair, das arme Apple-Display! 



			
				Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Daher bin ich eher ein Fan von IPS Schirmen denn *VA...
> Der Philips 200W6CS (8ms/P-MVA Version) fand ich nicht soo gut, selbst mit minimalstem Kontrast war er zu kontraststark, die ELektronik war hier wohl nicht sehr gut auf das *VA Panel abgestimmt...


Philips? Stellen die nicht Rasierer her? 
Das Eizo ist schon eine Ausnahme von der Regel, besser abgestimmte elektronik wird man kaum finden. Und Dank 12 Bit LUT (oder warens noch mehr) hat der Eizo die Ruhe weg was Kontrast und Farbraum angeht.
Aber leider lässt sich die Firma das halt auch dementsprechend bezahlen.

Ich hab halt nur den Eizo des kleinen Mannes, der P19-2 hat ja dasselbe Panel drin wie Eizos damals erstes Overdrive-Modell, aber halt nicht ganz so gute Elektronik. Trotzdem ist der FSC wunderbar, nur halt etwas klein und 5:4, nicht optimal zum Glotzen...

BTW: Dell produziert seit kurzem ja die neue Revision seines 24" Modell mit weniger Inputlag, wird aber wohl noch dauern bis das flächendeckend im Handel ist. Wäre eventuell auch noch eine 24" Alternative.


----------



## kiwi (2. August 2008)

Aha aha.

Das Thema Eizo vs. Apple habe ich auch gelesen, deswegen bin ich gerade auf Eizo-Tripp.
Natürlich lasse ich mich noch umstimmen, aber wenn sich der Aufpreis lohnen würde, würde ich ihn wohl in Kauf nehmen. Wie schon erwähnt wurde. Ich gucke täglich auf den Bildschirm.

Wie sieht das mit dem Input-Lag bei den Eizos aus?
Sind die Eizos in irgendeiner Weise schlechter zum Spielen als andere Monitore mit S-PVA?
Wie gesagt, bin kein Hardcoregamer, aber ich will auch nix, womit es keinen Spaß macht 
Im Prad-Test war ja nix negatives im Bezug aufs Spielen zu lesen, aber ich weiß auch nicht wie lange und wie genau die das getestet haben


----------



## Adrenalize (2. August 2008)

Den hier hast du angepeilt oder? Eizo FlexScan S2431WH-BK
Hab mal kurz gestöbert, aber scheint sehr gut zu sein. Eizo halt. Allerdings auch vergleichsweise teuer. Eizo halt 

Das hier klingt auch recht gut, vor allem der erste Teil TN vs PVA. 
PRAD Forum | Eizo | Eizo S2431W-BK (Prad.de User)

Ist klar dass der LG IPS beim OSD und den Einstellungen schwächelt und mehr beim Design punktet. Bei Eizo geht seit je her Funktion vor Optik. Schon deren CRTs waren hässlich. 
Für viele Leute werden halt 26" auch etwas Overkill sein, wenn man direkt davor hockt, und von der auflösung her ists auch kein Vorteil, das bild wird eher gröber. Und interpolieren wird der Eizo wohl besser.

Ich glaube eigentlich nicht dass man da sehr viel falsch machen kann. Kauf ihn bei einem seriösen Händler, dann kannst du ihn auch 14 Tage lang zurückschicken, falls er wider Erwarten gar nicht dein Fall ist.
Oder du sparst dir halt 100 Teuro und kaufst einen guten, aber nicht ganz so perfekten TFT "für Normalsterbliche" (Hyundai, Dell etc.)


----------



## mFuSE (2. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, das Apple Display ist ein typisches S-IPS Gerät, während der EIZO ein *VA ist.
> ....
> Daher bin ich eher ein Fan von IPS Schirmen denn *VA...
> Der Philips 200W6CS (8ms/P-MVA Version) fand ich nicht soo gut, selbst mit minimalstem Kontrast war er zu kontraststark, die ELektronik war hier wohl nicht sehr gut auf das *VA Panel abgestimmt...



Ja, ein Test dieses Apple 20" Cinema Displays würde mich sehr intressieren wie "schlecht" es wirklich ist .... im Vergleich zum Eizo verblassen aber andere Displays wirklich regelrecht ^^


Gut, es ist eine Einstellungssache ... So ist die Helligkeit bei mir aktuell auf 5% (fünf!) Prozent eingestellt ... alles andere führt zu Netzhautschäden 

Dafür hält die Leuchtkraft wohl noch die nächsten Jahre durch 



kiwi schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit dem Input-Lag bei den Eizos aus?
> Sind die Eizos in irgendeiner Weise schlechter zum Spielen als andere Monitore mit S-PVA?
> Wie gesagt, bin kein Hardcoregamer, aber ich will auch nix, womit es keinen Spaß macht
> Im Prad-Test war ja nix negatives im Bezug aufs Spielen zu lesen, aber ich weiß auch nicht wie lange und wie genau die das getestet haben





Da ich nie Probleme mit meinem gehabt habe, aber immer wieder dieses TN Argument gehört habe, hab ich mal gegooglet und das gefunden:



mFuSE schrieb:


> Adrenalize schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Stefan Payne
> ...



Für einen <3Jahre alten S-PVA Monitor nicht schlecht 
Und .... einige S-TN Pannel dürften mehr haben 


*Aber*: Diese Aussage gilt natürlich nur für meinen getesteten S2110W .. ob Eizo das bei allen Monitoren so gut handhabt müsste man nachtesten.

Zumindest die ersten Modelle der aktuellen Generationen sollen schonmal nicht soo toll gewesen sein:


-> 22 Zoll Widescreen Monitor gesucht - lookbeyond.de


----------



## mFuSE (3. August 2008)

Was ganz leckeres 
PRAD | News


----------



## kiwi (6. August 2008)

Hey mFuSe,
den Beitrag in den News hab ich auch schon entdeckt.
Sieht perfekt aus das Ding oder? ^^

Aber 1100 Euro (Preisempfehlung) ist dann doch eeeeetwas über meinen Preisvorstellungen.
Ich glaube ich muss mit dem Monitorkauf einfach noch ein wenig abwarten...

Das is auch wirklich gar nicht so einfach


----------



## mFuSE (6. August 2008)

jau, wobei ich den Preis noch ok finde - für einen 24" Monitor der eigentlich alles kann - was gibt es denn besseres? 

Zudem läuft so einer ja für par Jahre .. da relativiert sich der Kaufpreis etwas ... im Gegensatz zu einem ~300€ Schirm der einem schon nach nem Jahr aufn Senkel geht ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. August 2008)

noch nix aber bald den HP2475W.


----------



## mFuSE (6. August 2008)

naja .. zumindest von den technischen Daten kann der HP nicht mithalten.

Ich würde S-IPS mal gerne live sehen ... zumindest vom Apple Cinema Display bin ich nicht gerade begeistert  (Das als Vergleichsgerät zum Eizo S2110W diente)

Der HD2442Wkann auch 24p - was als Multimediagerät sehr geil ist


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. August 2008)

Naja, S-IPS bieten ein natürlicheres BIld, haben allerdings leichte Probleme beim schwarzwert.
Aber irgendwas is ja immer, persönlich bevorzuge ich die Farbdarstellung von meinem 200P6IS, der ein S-IPS Panel mit 16ms hat, der ist dem Hyundai W241D IMO haushoch überlegen.
Auch die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit ist bei IPS IMO noch besser als bei dem Samsung S-PVA Panel des Hyundais.


----------



## mFuSE (7. August 2008)

Wie gesagt - will mal ein IPS sehen  (Sonst kann ich's natürlich nicht vergleichen )
Bin soweit halt mit dem S2110W Pannel überglücklich - immer noch 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...Auch die Blickwinkelabhängigkeit ist bei IPS IMO noch besser als bei dem Samsung S-PVA Panel des Hyundais.



ok .. da frage ich mich dann aber - wieviel Blickwinkel braucht der Mensch? 

Leider kann ich mit meiner unterirdischen Aldicam (Bin zu geizig mir da was vernüftiges zu kaufen, weil ich eigentlich keine brauche ...) die Brillianz des Eizos nicht wirklich einfangen 

Aber man kann zumindest auf die Farbnuance des Blau achten - die klassische Schwäche des Eizo Pannels .... aber immer noch, vor allem bei den extremen Winkeln, annehmbar - meiner Meinung nach.



Von daher .... Stellt sich wohl wieder die Frage wie der Hersteller das ganze umgesetzt hat, ich wüsste nicht wie IPS das noch besser machen sollte


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. August 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Shots von meinem Philips 200P6IS (LG-Philips S-IPS)


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. August 2008)

Und noch ein paar vom Hyundai W241D (Samsung S-PVA)

Sorry für die Spiegelung, die Lampe hängt halt vorm Schirm...


----------



## mFuSE (7. August 2008)

ich wollt schon grad schreiben "ok ... der ips hat die wärmeren, angenehmeren Farben" ... nur .... dann hab ich gemerkt das ich mir die Bilder vom PVA angesehen habe 


mm .... muss man im RL nebeneinander stehen haben ums bewerten zu können ^^


----------



## kiwi (7. August 2008)

Also ich halte schon mal fest: Besser als TN *lach*

Mal ehrlich hier, hoher Blickwinkel ist ja wichtig beim 24", alleine schon damit, wenn man gerade drauf guckt, die Ränder nicht schon verfälscht sind. Aber wann guckt man schon mal aus der Sicht, wie ihr sie fotografiert habt auf den monitor?
Mag ja sein, dass ein IPS noch 3-4° an guter Sicht rausholen kann, aber reicht die vom S-PVA nicht?
Da ist ja das Argument der Farbnatürlichkeit schon sinnvoller finde ich. Aber hatte auch noch nicht beide Panels live vor mir...müsste ich also mal machen. Doch wann haben Mediamarkt oder Saturn mal brauchbare Monitore stehen?


----------



## Adrenalize (7. August 2008)

Due Afnahmen vom PVA sind mit Blitz und die Schärfe ungünstiger, lässt sich schwer vergleichen, aber was Farbechtheit und Kontrast angeht würde ich sagen nahezu gleich.
Wenn IPS bevorzugen, dann in meinen Augen eher wegen guter und vor allem durchs Spektrum konstanter Reaktionszeit, auch ohne Overdrive. BZW. wenn man die Farben eines VA zu übertrieben findet und es eher denzent-blasser mag (steht ja nicht jeder auf knallige Farben).

Und je nach Gerät müsste man auch wieder zum Colorimeter greifen um sagen zu können, welches Panel die bessere Farbwiedergabe hat.

Daher ist der Streit PVA vs S-IPS in meinen Augen dann Erbsenzählerei, so wie Lambo vs Ferrari meinetwegen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. August 2008)

Nein, die sind nicht mit Blitz, das was sich da spiegelt ist die Raumleuchte (8-11W Leuchtstoffröhre)


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. August 2008)

SO, hier nochmal neue Bilder vom W241D, ohne Licht und mit Vorhängen vors Fenster gezogen.
Die Oberfläche vom S-PVA scheint anfälliger zu sein, was Reflexionen betrifft...


----------



## mFuSE (7. August 2008)

Also ich habe mir die Bilder nochmal gegenübergelegt ... und ich muss leider sagen ich sehe so gut wie keinen Unterschied 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Oberfläche vom S-PVA scheint anfälliger zu sein, was Reflexionen betrifft...



*Bis auf* ... vll mit Phantasie einbildbar: eine Art kristalines leuchten beim S-PVA ....


Ich meine auch irgendwo irgendwann mal sowas gelesen zu haben, bauartbedingt .. und mal mehr, mal weniger störend ...

Allerdings meine ich auch gelesen zu haben IPS wäre davon auch nicht verschont?


.. grade mal google bemühn muss xD


----------



## kiwi (7. August 2008)

Irgendwie finde ich keinen Monitor bei dem man sagen kann. "So, der ist teuer, aber er ist einfach so gut, dass es nix zu Meckern gibt".
Ich meine z.B. Kontrast super, Schrift in Windows super, alles super.

Irgendwas ist ja immer, sogar bei dem Eizo für 700 Euro.
Wenn alle davon begeistert wären hätt ich mir den bestimmt geholt, aber so begeistert sind die Besitzer scheinbar auch wieder nicht. Oo

Bin ja mal auf den neuen Moni von Eizo gespannt...


----------



## mFuSE (8. August 2008)

Gut, ich nenne es meckern aufm hohen Niveau.

So ist z.b. bekannt das mein Pannel vom S2110W eine Blauschwäche hat.
Und tatsächlich - *achtet *- man auf einen gewissen Blauton während man seitlich den Blick schwenkt so stellt man eine Änderung fest - *aber *- diese fällt einem tatsächlich nur auf wenn man weiß worauf man achten muss 

Ferner ist der Kontrast nicht so Blickwinkelstabil wie es z.b. die Farben sind.
So fällt einem bei betrachten eines Graustufenmusters (aber auch nur da) eine Verschiebung des Kontrastes auf - auch wiederum nur wenn man weiß was für eine Art von Bild man betrachten muss ...


Ist natürlich nicht schön bei einem Monitor dieser Preisklasse immer noch Punkte des Anstoßes zu finden ... aber immerhin kommen diese nur noch unter extremen Umständen zu tragen (Bei TN Panneln reicht der Windowsdesktop aus um Schreikrämpfe zu kriegen) ...

Und irgendwie müssen Monitore die nochmal das 3-fache kosten ja auch gerechtfertigt sein


----------



## MarcelRamon (26. September 2008)

Ich kann nur aus Erfahrung sprechen und dir definitv zu einem Eizo Gerät raten, da ich seit knapp Jahren selber einen Eizo FlexScanL778 in silber besitze, der damals mein altes CRT Gerät vom Schreibtisch verdrängte. Natürlich war dieser TFT dementsprechend teuer, gelistet wurde er damals mit 850€ Herstellerangabe, ich habe ihn jedoch kurz nach Weihnachten zu einem Schnäppchenpreis von 525€ erhaschen können. 
Als er dann endlich daheim ankam, ihn anschloss und Windows hochfuhr, erstrahlte alles in einem völlig neuen, mir bis dato unbekannten Glanz. Gestochen scharf, mit sattem tiefem Schwarz und einer Qualität, die mich total begeisterte. Als ich dann WoW startet und die Auflösung auf 1280x1024 einstellte, dachte ich zuerst, ich habe ein völlig neues Spiel vor mir. Alles wirkte viel lebendiger, farbenfroh, detailgetreu und satt, dass es nochmal doppelt soviel Spaß machte, das Spiel zu spielen.

Auch heute, 3 Jahre nach dem Kauf, bereue ich es überhaupt nicht, soviel Geld ausgegeben zu haben! Der Monitor ist noch immer eine Wucht und hat nichts von seiner Faszination verloren. Auch die 19 Zoll und somit die native (maximale) Auflösung von 1280x1024 reichen meines Erachtens nach aus, zudem man mit einer solche Auflösung die meisten (auch aktuellen Spiele) mit hohen Qualitätseinstellungen (8xAA/16xAF) gut und flüssig spielen kann.

Ob die fehlende Pivot Funktion beim arbeiten oder surfen nun stört oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt. Ich hatte sowas nie und vermisse es somit auch nicht. Da muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden, was ihm an Ausstattung wichtig ist. Ebenso siehts aus bei der Entscheidung ob IPS, TN oder PVA. Hier muss man schaun, für welche Anwendungsgebiete man ihn braucht und was einem wichtig ist. 

Bei der Auflösung würde ich, wenn ich mir jetzt einen neuen TFT kaufen sollte, zu einem 22" greifen, da diese Auflösung für Spiele doch eher geeignet ist als ein 24" und man bei gößeren Geräten auch bessere Grafikkarten haben muss, die diese Auflösungen in einer passablen Geschwindigkeit wiedergeben. Klar, man kann die Auflösung niedriger einstellen, wobei dann der Monitor das Bild skaliert. Aber darunter leidet dann natürlich die Bildqualität - selbst bei einem qualitativ hochwertigen Eizo Gerät.

Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will mit meinem Posting (das nun etwas länger wurde) ist, dass ich, wenn ich mir in den kommenden Jahren nochmal einen TFT kaufen sollte, es wieder ein Gerät von Eizo wird. Wenn man die Qualität des Gerätes mit der von anderen Geräten im selben Zoll Bereich vergleicht (bei Kollegen oder in Computerläden), dann merkt man einfach den Unterschied.

Zum Abschluss noch ein hilfreicher Link für alles, was mit TFT und Monitor zu tun hat: www.prad.de

MfG


----------



## mFuSE (28. September 2008)

Da gibts übrigens den PRAD | Testbericht HP LP2475w im Test ^^

Ein wirklich feiner Monitor


----------

